# Overclocked my Pentium Dual Core E2180



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Gigabyte P35 DS3L and a Pentium Dual Core E2180, I heard they were great overclocking combos so I got them for overclocking. I also have 2 Crucial PC2 5200 667MHz Ram (1gb ea) that I bought at compusa. I then overclocked my e2180 from 2.0ghz(said 1.6ghz in bios, not sure why, prolyl cause multipiler was at 8) to 3.0ghz (10x multipler, fsb 333, ram multiupler freq 2.0 [ which I think was at 667 or 800 but I'm not sure, if you want me to check I can]). Is it stable? I mean it was stable when I was playing CS:S for a while, would it affect anything on my pc if I set it to 3.0ghz for too long? If you want me to check my CPU temp I can but I'm not sure what to check...when it's idle or when I opened a game such as CS:S. I tried finding the PCI Freq on BIOS but all I found was PCI-E =/ not sure why my friend told me to set PCI Freq to 33...anyways do you guys think it's stable?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

a 10x multiplier @ 333mhz would give you 3.33mhz. If you're running @ 3ghz on a 333mhz FSB then your multiplier is 9 (9x333=2997). AT 333mhz and a RAM multi of 2.0 you're running at DDR667 and a 1:1 ratio, so you're good there. 

Your PCI clock is locked, just make sure the PCI-E is set to 100.

To check your system stability, you want to be able run Prime95 with no errors for at least 6 hrs (Gaming stable, 24hrs for sensitive apps such as [email protected]) Be sure to pay close attention to your CPU temps while running Prime. It will heat it up pretty quick.

Running Prime95:

Download and extract it to it's own folder. Navigate to the folder and double click the Prime95 icon, then click "run" on the window that pops up. 

When P95 opens click "Just Stress Testing" and the "Run Torture Test" window will open. Clicking "OK" to begin the test, but we want to change one setting for going any further. So click "Cancel" then go to "Advanced" and check "Round Off Checking". 

Now go to "Options" and click "Torture Test" then click "OK" to begin the test. To stop/start the test you can either go to "File" in the header or right click on the tray icon. If any of the worker threads stops with an error then your OC is unstable. Adjust your OC and run Prime again.

If the tray icon turns red then you have gotten an error.


----------



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, I will start Prime95 overnight and see how it is in the morning.


----------



## AliGhanizad (Jun 13, 2008)

Hellllo Brothers, i m n serious trouble and i want u guys to help me out. The problem is dat i hav an Intel Dual Core E2180 Processor with a D945GCR Chipset but i hav d problem dat i cannot change any settings about overclocking, i cant find any such settings in ma BIOS. I found a Burn In mode but dat didnt change any thing and ma Processor has an FSB Speed of 800 in Bios its just 667. I hope u ccan figure dis matter for me out. 


Looking forward for ur help


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

AliGhanizad said:


> Hellllo Brothers, i m n serious trouble and i want u guys to help me out. The problem is dat i hav an Intel Dual Core E2180 Processor with a D945GCR Chipset but i hav d problem dat i cannot change any settings about overclocking, i cant find any such settings in ma BIOS. I found a Burn In mode but dat didnt change any thing and ma Processor has an FSB Speed of 800 in Bios its just 667. I hope u ccan figure dis matter for me out.
> 
> 
> Looking forward for ur help


Welcome to TSF.

Intel motherboards aren't really known for having alot of OCing features available in the BIOS. If you can post the exact Make and Model of the motherboard we can lookup up the manual and give you a better idea of your options.

We also need to know your other system specs:
Make and Model of your RAM, Power Supply, etc and what kind case and heatsink/fan you are using.

BTW, I removed your email address to prevent the possiblity of a spammer getting hold of it.


----------



## AliGhanizad (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello my kind brother thanx for givin me help and also deleting ma email to avoid it from spmmers, Thanx alot. As u asked about ma mother board and processor and RAM etc, the following are the specs of ma PC...


Chipset Manufacturer	INTEL_
Chipset Model	D945GCR_
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1995 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1995 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Intel Corp. NL94510J.86A.0017.2007.0828.1137, 8/28/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.4
RAM Manufacturer Kingston
RAM Model KVR667D2N5: 1 GB PC2- 5300 CL5- Pin DIMM
Power Supply Stock with PC's Casing, a 400 Watts one
Cooling System Not any upgrades except installing another fan above the CPU, and installing 2 front and rear fans, 90mm each. When stable ma CPU temperature is mostly about 38"C or below that


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The only board close to that I can find is the Intel 945GCCR, which is a micro atx board. Without downloading the manual, I can tell you that your overclocking ability on that board would be very limited. (if there are any features at all)

The reason you're seeing a 667mhz FSB in the BIOS is that's what your RAM runs at, your CPU is showing the propoer clock speed so it's running at 800mhz.

I'll post back after I get a chance to download the manual for you board.


----------



## AliGhanizad (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanx alot bro for ur kind information. Lookin forward to your more help...


----------

